# Symphonic composers who use jazz harmony



## impressions (Nov 2, 2010)

i heard just about 2 really great pieces which had that unique rich sound(which uses tensions and 7th chords on orchestras) but it was before i was into composing at all.
i heard joe hasaishi uses some nice rich sound, but i'm looking for something more solid, less smooth, john williams sometime uses it, but he doesn't really need to.
so i'd love to hear some recommendations, doesn't have to be film composers at all(i think the great pieces i heard weren't from film).


----------



## synthetic (Nov 2, 2010)

Listening to Henry Mancini right now. True jazz score to Peter Gunn, on iTunes. Get his book, Sounds and Scores, great stuff.


----------



## bryla (Nov 2, 2010)

+1

However Ravel uses a great deal of jazz harmony. On the other hand Maria Schneider uses a great deal of Stravinsky harmony.... so...


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 2, 2010)

Clare Fischer - a jazz pianist did a nice orchestral music CD
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/clarefischer4

Too bad André Previn doesn't compose as he has quite history with both jazz and classical.


----------



## bryla (Nov 2, 2010)

Clare Fischer is a harmonic genious! Studying his piano transcribtions will set you back for a while


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 2, 2010)

bryla @ Tue Nov 02 said:


> Clare Fischer is a harmonic genious! Studying his piano transcribtions will set you back for a while



Yes, its really a great CD. I highly recommend. Clare was a friend of Gary Foster's (Toshiko Ashioki sax player) who I studied with when I lived in Pasadena and he spoke about him often. Cool that you know about him. o/~


----------



## bryla (Nov 2, 2010)

I studied his solo piano works last year. His resumé tells one, that practically everyone has heard his work


----------



## David Story (Nov 2, 2010)

Andre does compose:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXlvsjsqb_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjqVT8jKv5U

maybe his violin concerto is is best work
http://www.amazon.com/Previn-Violin-Concerto-Bernstein-Serenade/dp/B0000AKP5E (http://www.amazon.com/Previn-Violin-Con ... B0000AKP5E)

I agree Clare Fischer and Ravel are good with jazz orchestra.

Steve Reich uses jazz harmonies and rhythm with minimalism
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA-iDNxK ... re=related

Talk about unique rich sound!


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 2, 2010)

+1 for Clare Fischer.

One of the most stunning musicians ever. When I attended B.I.T. in 1980, I heard "Salsa Picante" on the radio while driving in Hollywood Hills. I pulled over to make sure I didn't lose reception. I HAD to find out who it was. Used to see him at 2 Dollar Bills back in the day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clare_Fischer

A note from his wife:

When you can, take five minutes and listen to Clare's arrangement of "America the Beautiful" played on the organ in the National Cathedral in Washington, D.C. a few years ago by Dr. Douglas Major. It is just amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RJUQHZNa5w

Donna
(Mrs. Clare)
www.clarefischer.com
http://www.cdbaby.com/clarefischer (www.cdbaby.com/clarefischer)
[email protected]


----------



## impressions (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks all, those are indeed composers who use jazz harmony, i should've been more precise-i am looking for orchestral works close to film scoring or barok music but with jazz harmonies- not big bands or jazz compositions in general but full orchestras, doesn't have to be really ground breaking like zappa or steve riech..
thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## bryla (Nov 3, 2010)

Ravel and to a lesser degree Debussy.

But as I've said: Stravinsky.

Why? Because jazz arrangers have been starting to chop up his works to steal his harmonies. Just like they did 100 years ago with Ravel and turned that in to jazz. Some of these are Fischer and Schneider


----------



## JohnG (Nov 3, 2010)

George Gershwin


----------



## EthanStoller (Nov 3, 2010)

Though he is rarely, if ever, classified as a "classical" composer, Duke Ellington wrote an incredible piece called "Night Creature" in three movements for big band + orchestra. Found this YouTube of a performance of the 2nd movement. Seems to be exactly the sound the OP is looking for:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-D8RdKhMLM

James P Johnson is another composer worth seeking out.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is an interesting topic. One that have thought about also. I have backed away from using jazz harmonies when composing Orch stuff mainly 'cause normally I have a client breathing down my back and I'm trying to survive the day. 

Because good Orch players (especially strings) rely a lot on their "ear" for intonation, would they have trouble with jazz voicings? Many jazz voicings have 1/2 step dissonance that I would think, drive good Orch players crazy (b9ths, +9ths etc sometimes all in one harmony)

Anyone have thougths on this issue? Or is it a non-issue?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 3, 2010)

Lalo Schifrin has done a number of symphonic jazz pieces that infuse jazz harmonies with western orchestras. The fusion is terrific. Sketches on Miles is an awesome track. 

I think Shostakovich did some jazz experiments too in the Gadfly I believe. 

You will find a lot of similarities in French Impressionism and jazz because of all the harmonic extensions both forms use. Some jazzers were influenced by Satie or Debussy or Ravel.


----------



## careyford (Nov 3, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Nov 02 said:


> Clare Fischer - a jazz pianist did a nice orchestral music CD
> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/clarefischer4
> 
> Too bad André Previn doesn't compose as he has quite history with both jazz and classical.



Broadway musicals. Orchestral pieces. And more. 
http://www.andre-previn.com/e_work_composer.html

Also Bernstein (Leonard).

Richard


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 10, 2010)

What we typically call "jazz harmony" isn't jazz harmony at all. See:
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/How-Ravel-Orchestrated--Mother-Goose-Suite-PDF-BookAudio-Bundle__978-0-939067-45-9PDFBUN.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... DFBUN.aspx)

Excluding the altered dominant seventh chords associated with Blues harmony, what we call jazz harmony stems from harmonic explorations from composers in the Impressionistic era. 

Those here like myself who went to Berklee can find jazz voicings in the strings from the 1894 Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun by Debussy, and also Ravel's Mother Goose Suite.

The Lark Ascending, RVW, has 7th chord voicings in the muted strings. 

Daphnis and Chloe (Ravel) has the beginnings of big band brass writing as do Mahler Symphonies.

RVW's Norfolk Rhapsody #1 in E minor has string voicings in block harmony comparable to big band voicings.

Many of these works harmonically pre-date jazz writing as we think of it. 

Study the songs of Billy Strayhorn who was heavily influenced by Debussy and brught many of those techniques into his work for Ellington. See Ken Burns Jazz for more insights on Strayhorn/Ellington.


----------

